# recipes



## jefflisa828 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi I ordered and payed for Jeff's recipes on the 30th of January and have not received them just inquiring as to why. They were ordered with my company email [email protected] I am registered at the forum under my personal email [email protected] Thank you


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2015)

Try PM to Todd

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/34955/tjohnson


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 2, 2015)

jefflisa828 said:


> Hi I ordered and payed for Jeff's recipes on the 30th of January and have not received them just inquiring as to why. They were ordered with my company email [email protected] I am registered at the forum under my personal email [email protected] Thank you


You should have received an email just as soon as you ordered however it may have been caught by a spam filter. I will send the attachments via email and private message right away. Please take a moment to let me know when you have them in hand.

Thank you for letting me know!

Jeff


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2015)

Woops had it right the first time I posted it, glad you caught it Jeff.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got them now thank you so much for your quick response.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 2, 2015)

jefflisa828 said:


> Got them now thank you so much for your quick response.


No problem.. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

You will enjoy them. Get a batch made and post a Qview!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jefflisa828 (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol I will but it was -36 here today


----------



## jefflisa828 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got one more question now that I bought what I am sure awesome recipes do the ads go away now lol


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 2, 2015)

You have to go to your profile, edit account details and check the box.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Feb 7, 2015)

Which box


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 9, 2015)

jefflisa828 said:


> Which box


@c farmer, I think he's asking about the ads in the email recipes rather than the forum.. I do appreciate the help
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






@jefflisa828, the system is automated and should change you over from the regular newsletter to the customer newsletter automatically but it doesn't always work as it should. I will take care of this for you right away.


----------

